# introduction



## 18745 (Dec 1, 2006)

hi my name is megan i am 20 years old and a college student i have had ibs for 2 years now every morning i have diariaha







and it is really bad if i am doing something new, am nervous, or stressed which is basically every day so if any one has any tips i would appreciate it i just got diagnosed last month even though i have had it for longer so i am just now learning stuff about it thanks


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Nice to meet you Megan!I hope you manage to find some info to help you on here.Ask if you have any questions!Nikki


----------

